# December 2013 Photo Contest Theme is...



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*BEFORE you post, please make sure you read ALL of the rules. Photos that violate any rule will be deleted without notification. *

*"Celebrating the howl-idays, German Shepherd style "*​
*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)* 

Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to approximately Thursday, December 26th to enter your picture. Voting will run from around December 27th to December 31st.​


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

**photo removed - rule #5 **


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

..



http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=143481&stc=1&d=1386175707


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

...


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Shepherd Lover (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jonlink01 (Jul 26, 2013)

...


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

..

lola16w-017c by stmcfred1, on Flickr


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

** photos removed - rule #1 **


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

...


----------



## anonymouse71 (Aug 7, 2013)

...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

12/13/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Damianblade (Nov 23, 2013)

...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

...


----------



## sssaksena (Nov 30, 2011)

...


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

**photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## alefranc (Dec 20, 2013)

**photo removed - rule #5 **


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

IMG_1450 by FlowersFotos, on Flickr


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

** photo removed - rule #2 **http://s850.photobucket.com/user/craigb1169/media/IMG_0602_zpsa1041cf4.jpg.html


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## rusnsan (Nov 2, 2013)

...


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #2 **http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/TrueBlue02058/media/IMG_5183_zps1cb2688f.jpg.html


----------



## Redhdmedic (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Merry Woofmas! by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## awmp (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## lmdurco (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

